# Support O. pumilio research this summer



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

There is often talk about how the amphibian hobby can advance conservation efforts. 

Well, for all of us couch conservationists, here is a very real, and direct, way to further facilitate amphibian research and conservation of a species that needs no introduction, Oophaga pumilio. 










Let's do our part to help preserve the natural populations of the species that we enjoy working with. $5, $10, or heck, $500 dollars, will go a long way to helping Justin conduct important research aimed at understanding the impact of development and habitat destruction on endemic amphibian populations in Bocas del Toro, Panama. 

As a fellow amphibian enthusiast, I am asking for your support. Please contribute. Only 4 days left!

Understanding and saving poison frogs - Petridish


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Even though Justin's Petri Dish appeal has closed now, you can still send him money directly through paypal. If you need the address, drop me a message (I don't like posting people's email addresses publicly).


----------

